# Leaked video showing Married Leader party PM Sanna Marin (36) dances intimately with male at 4am



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

do you consider this cheating? the male was kissing her neck then she sat on his lap. this lady is married with a 4 year old and an example for a community. people are defending her action saying she being human and connected with people. 

what if this person was a married male PM, would reaction been the same?

I honestly feel bad for the husband - seeing his wife in a leaked video all over the internet. 









Sanna Marin shown dancing with mystery man in new leaked video


Sanna Marin, Finland's party prime minister, has today defended her actions after she was filmed enjoying a wild night out with friends earlier this month.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Skank be a'skankin'.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> do you consider this cheating? the male was kissing her neck then she sat on his lap. this lady is married with a 4 year old and an example for a community. people are defending her action saying she being human and connected with people.
> 
> what if this person was a married male PM, would reaction been the same?
> 
> ...


It could be innocent and she has every right to do what she wants.
So do I. If she was my wife, we would be divorcing.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

She's a politician so her marriage is likely just window dressing. She's obviously a party hound with poor morals. Again, no surprise because she is a politician.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> do you consider this cheating? the male was kissing her neck then she sat on his lap. this lady is married with a 4 year old and an example for a community. people are defending her action saying she being human and connected with people.
> 
> what if this person was a married male PM, would reaction been the same?
> 
> ...


I could not see the video clearly to see what she was doing , all I saw was her dancing , 
I think there has been many leaders that have had questionable contact with the famous sex offender went on trips to his island on his jet and not a word said on both sides of the political parties in the USA 
In France it is illegal to report on the privet life of the leaders and we know all before macron had mistress going back over the last 30 years every last one , does it change how they lead the country is a good question , 
I would think the question is if it was a male leader would he be filmed , 
how do we know if she and her husband have a understanding , what is their privet life is their affair and no one other ,


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Let's face it. She is really hot. This probably has happened to her 100 times and she's really used to it. 

Looked like the guy was saying something in her ear, then did the neck kiss thing for like 5 seconds. Not appropriate, and she didn't reciprocate but didn't stop it either. She almost seemed oblivious to it.

But overall, if I saw my wife in this situation, I'd be pissed. I'd wonder what happened after the video. My trust would take a major hit and there'd be some tough talk. Not sure if it's fully divorceable IMO, but definitely not good and would damage the marriage.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Got a kiss in the neck and did not push the guy away. Yep, if my wife did that, we'd be talking to the and through the lawyers.


----------



## colingrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Not a good look. Alcohol may have compromised her ability to put the guy in his place........although my question is what social nuance led him to lean into a married prime minister and plant a kiss? Perhaps, he too had his inhibitions compromised. Apparently he received (or thought he received) a signal (body contact, slight hand hold, a lingered gaze) granting him permission to test the waters.

But again, alcohol, even a glass of wine or two is a great enabler and at 4:00am.... that's what happens at festive events. Personally at 4:00am, I would've stopped drinking at 2:00am and started drinking coffee.  Lastly, aside from being a married prime minister, the fact that she's a woman has a tremendous amount to do with this. Men and women are often judged unequally when it comes to marital inappropriateness.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

This is all over the news, why does anyone care? Are there people who expect politicians to be decent people?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She has a party history — nothing new.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Hold her to the same standard as the men. Not sure what that is in her country. If it was the USA she would be in some trouble. And yes the usually gender is everything crowd would have a double standard like she was finding her power, but most people who are not in the media or academia know it's BS.

For me what this is is a useful example to show the people who like to say that things would be different if women were in charge. Nah being honorable and moral has nothing to do with your genitalia or however else you define your gender.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Cheating? If she is in touch with this guy then YES. If he is a stranger to her then NO.

Inappropriate? Absolutely.

From the link:

_"Married mother-of-one said her only regret is that videos she thought were private had leaked to the public."_

She is sorry that she got CAUGHT.

I feel sorry for this woman's husband. 

PM or not, the husband should confront his wife and tell her to behave like a married woman.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Cheater, plain and simple. Her H probably has his own set of whores to hit up --- I bet they are a marriage of convenience (but the fact she has a 4 year old is REALLY worrisome -- I hope the nanny has some sort of morals...)


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

sokillme said:


> Hold her to the same standard as the men. Not sure what that is in her country. If it was the USA she would be in some trouble. And yes the usually gender is everything crowd would have a double standard like she was finding her power, but most people who are not in the media or academia know it's BS.
> 
> For me what this is is a useful example to show the people who like to say that things would be different if women were in charge. Nah being honorable and moral has nothing to do with your genitalia or however else you define your gender.


how can you say that about US president's Trump ? Porn star allegations of an affair with President Donald Trump are some of the most salacious to be made against a president. and the film Putin had against him with two ladies of the night in a Russian hotel 

some of the most famous Presidents ever Roosevelt carried out a longtime affair with his wife Eleanor's secretary, and Eisenhower carried out a lengthy affair with his driver, and our beloved JFK 
there was talk of THE FIRST BUSH having two ,
and young Bush was alleged of sexually assaulting a Texas woman who later committed suicide. He was also alleged to have engaged in an 18-month affair with a former stripper, with the affair concluding in 1999. 

Clinton's sexual escapades and the allegations of misconduct against him were the most notable in recent memory prior to Trump.

The most high-profile incident involved his affair with Monica Lewinsky, though women such as Paula Jones, Gennifer Flowers, Kathleen Willey, Elizabeth War Gracen, and Juanita Broaddrick all levied accusations of sexual misconduct against him.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Cheater, plain and simple. Her H probably has his own set of whores to hit up --- I bet they are a marriage of convenience (but the fact she has a 4 year old is REALLY worrisome -- I hope the nanny has some sort of morals...)


None of those women raise their own kids. Thank goodness, they’re ridiculous.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Definitely a prime minister. Definitely getting primed.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

frenchpaddy said:


> how can you say that about US president's Trump ? Porn star allegations of an affair with President Donald Trump are some of the most salacious to be made against a president. and the film Putin had against him with two ladies of the night in a Russian hotel
> 
> some of the most famous Presidents ever Roosevelt carried out a longtime affair with his wife Eleanor's secretary, and Eisenhower carried out a lengthy affair with his driver, and our beloved JFK
> there was talk of THE FIRST BUSH having two ,
> ...


Well we all know Trump / Clinton are universally loved. /s JFK got a pass and still does with most liberals because he was good looking. I suspect if a women presedent were to act in the same way people in her party would over look or excuse it and the other party would be outraged, OUTRAGED! She would have to answer some difficult questions, if her husband decided to stay he would have to be humiliated, like all the other spouses of these people. She would get more of a pass by some the better she looks. As in how can she help herself. 

Besides that not much else would happen, but at least it would stop the nonsense that women would some how run the world any better. Again this just proves it. And yes there is a small but vocal crowd that sees female affairs as empowerment but usually they are infested with the cult academia. Again most people just see through their entitlement.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bill was not only a womanizer, but had extremely poor taste in women. 
Being married to Hillary, if I were him I would not expect to pass peaceably in my sleep in my old age. Old girl is ruthless. I’m surprised Bill hasn’t been suicided yet, now that his usefulness is pretty much over.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

blackclover3 said:


> do you consider this cheating? the male was kissing her neck then she sat on his lap. this lady is married with a 4 year old and an example for a community. people are defending her action saying she being human and connected with people.
> 
> what if this person was a married male PM, would reaction been the same?
> 
> ...


She is ridiculous and not fit for marriage or leadership. What a loser.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

She's belongs to the streets.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Her husband looks like Reek from game of thrones. One of those women who marries a weak man that let's her do whatever she wants. 

I'm sure that was one of the tamer examples of what she's up to. And the only surprising thing about this is people are surprised. Even the most proper, gender equal European women aren't impressed with Reek types. 

Death, taxes and women cheating on weak men. The only 3 things you can count on.


----------



## Butforthegrace (Oct 6, 2021)

It's not uncommon in Scandinavian nations for married people to openly have lovers on the side. It's somewhat accepted there. Also, teen girls are often permitted to bring boyfriends home for sex, for example after school.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

I wager that those who are defending this female PM`s actions are mostly leftists and feminists, the so-called empowerment to women.
Welcome to the world of the modern woman, whereas they are forever trying to widen the boundaries and make this kind of behaviour more acceptable in society.
I`ve been married to my wife for 34 years and if I were now young and single, I`d never get married today.
Of course this woman that has the power to make major decisions over the country, in this case Finland, is not fit to govern and should be immediately withdrawn from office.
Will it happen? We stand to see.


----------



## HarryBosch (6 mo ago)

I guess I'm at a loss as to why it matters. People who have the limelight seem to attract stupidity, and act on that attraction by being stupid.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

HarryBosch said:


> I guess I'm at a loss as to why it matters. People who have the limelight seem to attract stupidity, and act on that attraction by being stupid.


Those who are voted in to take up major positions of power are expected to act sensibly and be credible at all times. Sorry, but that is one of the terms of the job. Stupid is not part of a prime ministers job description.
The fact is, this is not befitting behaviour of a prime minister, whether being male or female.
This woman if thrown out of office could be an OnlyFans creator waiting to happen, it would not surprise me and this is no exaggeration.
Not the sort of person I`d want running my country.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

gameopoly5 said:


> I wager that those who are defending this female PM`s actions are mostly leftists and feminists, the so-called empowerment to women.
> Welcome to the world of the modern woman, whereas they are forever trying to widen the boundaries and make this kind of behaviour more acceptable in society.
> I`ve been married to my wife for 34 years and if I were now young and single, I`d never get married today.
> Of course this woman that has the power to make major decisions over the country, in this case Finland, is not fit to govern and should be immediately withdrawn from office.
> Will it happen? We stand to see.


Interesting that you make no mention of standards of behavior for men. Just name calling those who “defend” her (can’t see where anyone is defending her). If she were male, would favor immediately removing him from office?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Elected officials are a reflection of their constituents. 






Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She knew better.


----------



## HarryBosch (6 mo ago)

gameopoly5 said:


> Not the sort of person I`d want running my country.


In the United States there are quite a few of those.. and they don't even wink an eye at behavior this PM exhibited. I'm a pessimist politically because whatever choices we have could never measure up to the sort of person I want running my country.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This is all over the news, why does anyone care? Are there people who expect politicians to be decent people?


I mean she’s basically elected on the back of “one of us” lol… parties with celebrities just like the common folk… yeah.


----------



## Wideopn Dave (Apr 11, 2013)

I find her body language quite interesting. Her hands are for the most part positioned as if to push away from her body rather than open herself up....

The above notwithstanding, if I saw my wife close dancing with anyone I'd be seriously pissed and quite possibly given my previous experience with an ex wife who had very poor boundaries, I'd be out the door.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Interesting that you make no mention of standards of behavior for men. Just name calling those who “defend” her (can’t see where anyone is defending her). If she were male, would favor immediately removing him from office?


I suggest you read my post again.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

gameopoly5 said:


> I suggest you read my post again.


Having reread and finding no mention of men, I must assume you intended to exclude them from your judgement.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Man or woman, is this really the type of person befitting to govern a country:



https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/video/mol/2022/08/18/8703022970434794221/960x540_MP4_8703022970434794221.mp4


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

And I should care? Why?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

blackclover3 said:


> do you consider this cheating? the male was kissing her neck then she sat on his lap. this lady is married with a 4 year old and an example for a community. people are defending her action saying she being human and connected with people.
> 
> what if this person was a married male PM, would reaction been the same?
> 
> ...


P.S. I'm sure Putin is shaking in his Valenki with world leaders like this and dementia boy.


----------



## Arrowspark (Feb 21, 2018)

Aren't Scandinavians more open when it comes to sex? Finland is considered Scandinavian right? Might just be the social norm over there.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

So what?
This is worthless drivel really.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, thinking about it more and seeing her response, I don't care as much about it. Her response to it was actually really good. "I'm a person". Pretty simple and profound.

the kiss on the neck thing would bother me a lot though. I'd be having a chat with her if she was my wife for sure. 

Men in politics have full on affairs all the time.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> P.S. I'm sure Putin is shaking in his Valenki with world leaders like this and dementia boy.


Yeah. Hell of a time for her to do this when her country is on the brink of either joining or not joining NATO. If I were a leader of one of the member nations I would think twice about casting a vote to allow Finland to join, regardless of my feelings towards Russia.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

gameopoly5 said:


> I wager that those who are defending this female PM`s actions are mostly leftists and feminists, the so-called empowerment to women.


rubbish , 


gameopoly5 said:


> Welcome to the world of the modern woman, whereas they are forever trying to widen the boundaries and make this kind of behaviour more acceptable in society.
> I`ve been married to my wife for 34 years and if I were now young and single, I`d never get married today.


 If I were your wife now how would I take that statement 
you even seem to think if you wife was young today she would be different , 


gameopoly5 said:


> Man or woman, is this really the type of person befitting to govern a country:
> 
> 
> 
> https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/video/mol/2022/08/18/8703022970434794221/960x540_MP4_8703022970434794221.mp4


I thought you were serous in what you were debating until I saw you use the Daily Mail as reference ,
but if it is on the Daily mail it must be right , *
lets look at what other stories the Mail run with Maisie Smith showcases her figure in a TINY metallic bikini 

it is a wonder you did not use the SUN with their page 3


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

Arrowspark said:


> Aren't Scandinavians more open when it comes to sex? Finland is considered Scandinavian right? Might just be the social norm over there.


Technically Nordic but many do refer to it as being part of Scandinavia. There's also something called Fennoscandia or Fenno-Scandinavia if you want to look that up. I'm actually part Finnish but no expert on the social norms of the country. I didn't grow up with it.

That said, my overall impression of European countries is that many have a lax attitude when it comes to politicians and affairs. I think it was probably not too unlike how the press in the 50's and 60's is said to have responded to JFK's affairs, i.e., looking the other way.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

OddOne said:


> Technically Nordic but many do refer to it as being part of Scandinavia. There's also something called Fennoscandia or Fenno-Scandinavia if you want to look that up. I'm actually part Finnish but no expert on the social norms of the country. I didn't grow up with it.
> 
> That said, my overall impression of European countries is that many have a lax attitude when it comes to politicians and affairs. I think it was probably not too unlike how the press in the 50's and 60's is said to have responded to JFK's affairs, i.e., looking the other way.


 if you take the political decision to import gas from Russia Finland is wanting to join NATO and used to have 100 % of their gas imported from Russia in a deal made before this woman became leader , 
Germany made a deal with their woman leader at the time to import 80% or more also from Russia , so the so called immoral woman leader knowing in joining NATO was turning off the gas , but the very moral German leader did not see importing gas in the same way even though Russia invade Ukraine in 2014 and say what you like about Trump he warned Germany on it been dependent on Russian gas 




Time proved Trump was right in the end


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

This is VERY inappropriate behavior from a married woman. I don’t even know why some see it as “innocent” innuendo. ********.

To me, this is grounds for divorce.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

OddOne said:


> Technically Nordic but many do refer to it as being part of Scandinavia. There's also something called Fennoscandia or Fenno-Scandinavia if you want to look that up. I'm actually part Finnish but no expert on the social norms of the country. I didn't grow up with it.
> 
> That said, my overall impression of European countries is that many have a lax attitude when it comes to politicians and affairs. I think it was probably not too unlike how the press in the 50's and 60's is said to have responded to JFK's affairs, i.e., looking the other way.


I have a lot of Fiinnish in me from my mom. From what I have read, the Finns are more closely related to Estonians and Karelians. They are not of the Viking bloodlines like Danes, Norwegians and Swedes. Their language is vastly different. 

I actually visited Finland with my mom when I was teenager and met some of her relatives. Interesting people. Stiff, but interesting. They are true stoics.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

I want to add to my first post. In reflection, am not so concerned about the morality of this Finnish leader as I am her stupidity in allowing herself to get caught at this juncture when so much is on the line politically between her country and NATO in the wake of Russia's looming threat. It is highly hypocritical for us to be lambasting this woman for her low morals, when our own U.S. presidents have engaged in more disgusting deviant behavior than hers.

Thomas Jefferson enjoyed bedding his female slaves.

Warren Harding had numerous affairs with married women and didn't even make an effort to hide his indiscretions.

As someone said before, FDR had a long affair with Lucy Mercer while married to Eleanor. 

Eisenhower apparently had an emotional affair with his female limo driver.

JFK made it a point to debauch just about every typist and female clerk in the White House, as well as passing Marylin Monroe back and forth between himself and his little brother like a pack of cigarettes. 

Bush 1 and 2 didn't seem to have had much in the way of extramarital activities, but who would have wanted to sleep with those two boors anyway?

Reagan probably didn't cheat because he did whatever mommy told him to do and he wouldn't dare go against her. Nancy did all the cheating.

Trump? Please... Women are playgrounds to him. 

So if I have any real issue with this lady, it is that she needs to learn to be more discreet if she's going to have these affairs. I don't think we can hold her to one high and lofty standard, while giving our own past presidents a pass on their bad behaviors. Her timing just sucks.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> do you consider this cheating? the male was kissing her neck then she sat on his lap. this lady is married with a 4 year old and an example for a community. people are defending her action saying she being human and connected with people.
> 
> what if this person was a married male PM, would reaction been the same?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's cheating.

And in any case, party girls/guys cannot ever be trusted.

Yes, I feel sorry for the husband. At home watching their child while she goes out and gets her hussbag on.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> It could be innocent and she has every right to do what she wants.


All that touching, kissing, sitting on his lap? No, not innocent. And she has every right to take him in the back room and bone his brains out. Like you said, she can do what she wants.

But that doesn't mean she will be immune from criticism or consequences. Anyone can do what they want, just like I can rob a bank....but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Her friends are interesting...

Finnish PM Sanna Marin apologizes for photo of topless women making out at her summer home


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Just get off her back already... LOL!

Under-fire Finnish PM Sanna Marin says even politicians need fun


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

ArthurGPym said:


> I have a lot of Fiinnish in me from my mom. From what I have read, the Finns are more closely related to Estonians and Karelians. They are not of the Viking bloodlines like Danes, Norwegians and Swedes. Their language is vastly different.
> 
> I actually visited Finland with my mom when I was teenager and met some of her relatives. Interesting people. Stiff, but interesting. They are true stoics.


Mine's also on my maternal side but a few generations back. One branch is from North Ostrobothnia, the other from Northern Finland/Lapland.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Look as much as I would simply label her a hussy for this cavorting while her husband is babysitting, the most disturbing thing about her is










she's one of them. Anyone with Clause Schwab is an enemy of mine.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

OddOne said:


> Mine's also on my maternal side but a few generations back. One branch is from North Ostrobothnia, the other from Northern Finland/Lapland.


Yep. Reindeer herders. My mom has a cap and knife that belonged to her great grandfather who was Sami. I even have eye folds.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

ArthurGPym said:


> Yep. Reindeer herders. My mom has a cap and knife that belonged to her great grandfather who was Sami. I even have eye folds.


Sami is possible but not something that I can really prove. Though It is suggested based on DNA matches and the region where some of my ancestors were from. From what I understand, though, the Saami Council does not take DNA into consideration. If it did, it would more likely be based on haplogroups. Neither of my haplogroups is connected to Finland.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Look as much as I would simply label her a hussy for this cavorting while her husband is babysitting, the most disturbing thing about her is
> she's one of them. Anyone with Clause Schwab is an enemy of mine.


Aww... c'mon. What's wrong with a globalist lunatic who thinks corporations should govern the world instead of elected governments? 

I'm being facetious of course.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

As for Marin's behavior, I don't really have a strong opinion. I haven't even watched the clip. I do wonder what her husband thinks. Of course, what he really thinks and what he'll say publicly, if anything, could well be completely different. I'm pretty sure he'll stay, even if he is hurt and angry. Seems most politicians spouses stay after inappropriate behavior, even worse than what the Finnish PM has done.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

OddOne said:


> As for Marin's behavior, I don't really have a strong opinion. I haven't even watched the clip. I do wonder what her husband thinks. Of course, what he really thinks and what he'll say publicly, if anything, could well be completely different. I'm pretty sure he'll stay, even if he is hurt and angry. Seems most politicians spouses stay after inappropriate behavior, even worse than what the Finnish PM has done.


Oh I'm sure there's enough political pressure from powerful people that we would never hear anything negative about her behavior from him.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

One last thing on the Finnish ancestry stuff. Don't want to go too far into potential threadjacking. Apologies to the mods in advance. As Arthur probably knows, many Finns are related to one another. Probably not too unlike how it was in Colonial America. I think it's supposed to be especially common in the area of North Savo. I'm very distantly related to Sanna Marin, too. I don't know about her husband. Heck, it wouldn't be surprising if it were to turn out Sanna and her husband share a common ancestor(s).


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Even if she and her husband have some kind of open marriage agreement, her lack of discretion makes me question her competency as a chief executive. If I were a Finn I would be very worried.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

OddOne said:


> Sami is possible but not something that I can really prove. Though It is suggested based on DNA matches and the region where some of my ancestors were from. From what I understand, though, the Saami Council does not take DNA into consideration. If it did, it would more likely be based on haplogroups. Neither of my haplogroups is connected to Finland.


My maternal Haplogroup has nearly 70 exact MtDNA matches from Finland (i.e. zero chromosome deviations on Family Tree full MtDNA test.) and hundreds with one or two deviations.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

gameopoly5 said:


> Those who are voted in to take up major positions of power are expected to act sensibly and be credible at all times. Sorry, but that is one of the terms of the job. Stupid is not part of a prime ministers job description.
> The fact is, this is not befitting behaviour of a prime minister, whether being male or female.
> This woman if thrown out of office could be an OnlyFans creator waiting to happen, it would not surprise me and this is no exaggeration.
> Not the sort of person I`d want running my country.


I am 73 and been married for 51 years to the same woman. The PM is much younger than I am. A decade or so ago Twerking was all the fad in dancing. Twerking sure looked to me like something that a stripper would do for a paying client. And yet is was considered "dancing" and something done in public. After that, I am not sure what younger people consider cheating.

She and her husband have their own relationship and she and her husband define in their marriage what the boundaries are and what is cheating.

Now as to electing people of morals and ethics? Unfortunately, I believe that people of morals and ethics self-screen themselves out of political careers in most countries. I honestly believe politicians who have spend any time in politics have an extreme degree of moral flexibility.

An extreme number of politicians believe that they are "above the law" and have special privileges because of their political positions. We have all read stories of politicians not following the same Covid lockdown rules they told us to follow. We have all read stories of politicians trying to use their connections to keep from being arrested while drunk driving. True it is not every politician. True there may be a few good ones. However, most that have been career politicians have been pressured by their political party to violate their personal ethics and vote in favor of things they don't believe in and others have said things that they don't believe to get elected. Most politicians live in a world that is not black and white but different shades of grey. They also feel that the colors can change day by day depending upon what the next focus group says.

Did she cheat? Probably not in her mind. Did she do something when it leaked out, has embarrassed her? Yes. Does it disqualify her from being the Finish PM? Not in the slightest. Does it demonstrate that she doesn't have good instincts on appropriate behavior? Yes, but luckily for her, politicians aren't voted into or out of office on their moral chaacter, it is their political party and their ideas on platform issues.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

If I were a voting member of NATO, and I saw this news story, I know I would convene a meeting with my staff to decide whether or not I should tell my President if we should back Finland’s petition. It would give me pause knowing that this tart is the commander in chief of her country’s armed forces. I don’t know if I personally would trust her to actually have the stomach to commit the lives of her countrymen to a prolonged war if she cannot even commit herself to her husband and family. 

We can take the middle road and say her marriage is her business, but at the end of the day her extracurricular behavior does count for something. It does have adverse affects on the trust of other nations to back any stance she and Finland may want to take against an aggressor nation. If other heads of state do not trust her judgement, then she has put her country at risk.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

ArthurGPym said:


> If other heads of state do not trust her judgement, then she has put her country at risk.


At least she’s got some judgment. Imagine a nation with a head of state like Joe Biden, who has the lights on but there’s absolutely nobody there.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Personal said:


> At least she’s got some judgment. Imagine a nation with a head of state like Joe Biden, who has the lights on but there’s absolutely nobody there.


True. But here is the difference: Russia is not on our border. We have the advantage of geography, Finland has no buffer.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

ArthurGPym said:


> True. But here is the difference: Russia is not on our border. We have the advantage of geography, Finland has no buffer.


Still, I won't trust Joe Biden to boil an egg. Now he has the USA's nuclear launch codes. It's freaking terrifying.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Still, I won't trust Joe Biden to boil an egg. Now he has the USA's nuclear launch codes. It's freaking terrifying.


LOL! I suspect they keep the Red Phone hidden away deep down in the darkest hole in the White House basement.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

ArthurGPym said:


> LOL! I suspect they keep the Red Phone hidden away deep down in the darkest hole in the White House basement.


I laugh, just because I'm nervous.


----------



## irishbloke (4 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> I thought you were serous in what you were debating until I saw you use the Daily Mail as reference , but if it is on the Daily mail it must be right , *


 He used a video that happened to be posted on the Daily Mail. Not the same thing.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Personal said:


> At least she’s got some judgment. Imagine a nation with a head of state like Joe Biden, who has the lights on but there’s absolutely nobody there.


And what lights still work flicker on and off quite a bit! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Yep we have the pedophile in chief as our President


----------

